# Can you wrap over absorbine liniment?



## ThealovesLondon (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm wondering what you opinions are on wrapping your horses' legs after you apply absorbine liniment. Do you have to dilute it if you are going to wrap? Or can you apply it full strength? I have read so many different things on the Internet, and I am surprised by how many people are saying that absorbine is perfectly safe to wrap over. Are they right?

I know that the bottle says "if you rub, dont wrap." does this mean that you can wrap over full strength liniment if you don't physically rub it into the skin? 

I have wrapped my horses legs over full strength liniment once before, and he showed no signs of discomfort or burning. Does reaction depend on the individual horse's sensitivity? 

One last thing: what are your opinions on the absorbine gel liniment? Is it less potent than the liquid? Which type do you prefer? 

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

First of all, what is the problem your horse has? Why are you using a liniment on him in the first place?

You usually get a light 'scurf' or very mild blister if you rub it in hard or wrap it with a bandage that does not 'breathe'. Very thin skinned, sensitive horses may blister a little if you use it at all and particularly if you wrap it. 

We used Absorbine and other liniments quite a bit years ago. I used to buy Biegaloil by the gallon. Now there are a lot more effective things out there depending on if the injury is new or old or hot or cold. You treat them much differently.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I used absorbine Yeats ago when my gelding ran barrels. I would slap it on his legs and stifles after a workout. I never wrapped for fear of blistering his legs. Back then, I didn't know any better and thought it was something I had to do. He proboly didn't even need it, but heck it didn't hurt him. I found the gel was easier to apply, but I used more of it than the liquid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a horse I have to wrap. I am fearful of using Absorbine under the wraps.

I will only use products where the container says the horse can be wrapped.

He is bad enough that, during the day I use Sore-No-More clay poultice under the wraps. Wraps being vet wrap first, quilts second, standing wraps last.

Sore-No-More also make a liquid that is safe for under wraps; I wash his legs and use the liquid at night. It works but not near as good as the clay poultice. Sore-No-More is all natural with Arnica as the primary ingredient.

I've used Bigeloil gel at night and it seems to help without being caustic. 

I've also used EPF-5 gel under the wraps, without issue. But, sometimes my horse will tolerate EPF-5 and other times he won't.

I've been wrapping this horse daily since July without any scurfing, blistering, hair loss, etc. Actually his hair grows under those wraps and I have to keep giving his legs hair cuts:?

Before anyone asks questions as to why I need to do all this, I'm sure this horse is on my vet's Top Ten list of horses most visited in 2012. The vet visited this horse December 6th and told me to keep doing what I'm doing:--(


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never wrapped. I'd be much too worried about chem burns wrapping it. I do still use Absorbine every once in awhile but I dilute it 50/50 with ACV.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

In _general_, the same "rule of thumb" for people applies to horses: if you rub don't wrap.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I wouldn't wrap, better to be safe than sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

When I wrap I use rubbing alcohol with witch hazel. I do it about 50/50 then put a cotton and bandage over. I have been doing this for years after a hard jump school. I poultice with a wrap after showing. 

I've never wrapped over absorbine, however I don't use it for legs. I will do a bath after a hard school or show with absorbine but thats about it.


----------

